# Need Some '65 Restore Help



## dwitzel (Jul 14, 2009)

One of my customers just purchased a '65 GTO that was somewhat restored.
I need alittle help on some finishing touches. He has some aftermarket tri power linkage that fits like some aftermarket linkage. I was wondering if the linkage offered by Paddock was of good quality? The other thing was, if I remember my 65 Lemans correctly, the primary latch for the hood was released by reaching thru the front bumper. This car seems to have the wrong hood latch or a piece missing. You have to lay on your back and reach your entire arm up to the latch to release. I would appreiceate any help you could give me on these to items. Thanks Dan. [email protected]


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

First latch is directly under the center point on bumper; movement is horizonal right to left. Second latch is directly under the center point on hood and action is a vertical lift.

Can't vouch for the Paddock tri-power linkage, but Ames's is pretty good.

Mike


----------

